# 1950 Schwinn Lady Panther



## Vintagebikelover24 (Oct 28, 2014)

built this one for my girlfriend. This is my most recent build.






Recovered the seat. Painted the pan to stop any rust.


the purple lacing



Tan leather





Here's how the seat came out. I don't think it turned out bad; it was my first time doing this




Front axel was too short so the front fender wouldn't go on. So I left it off until the axel came in




With the front fender. I still need the Delta Rocket Ray light but I can't find one in my price range.





Her favorite color is purple if you couldn't tell


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------

